# What non SFF shows do you watch?



## Rippers

What else do you watch along with your SFF? Cop shows, medical dramas, soap operas etc?

I like quite a mixture, and I'm sure you'll all hate at least one of these;


Big fan of cookery and food programs. I find them kind of mesmerising to watch. Very relaxing.
QVC. I know, I'm sort of ashamed. For the same reason as the cookery, but I buy stuff too.
Stuff about tribes. And people in the Amazon and places like that. I'd love to go and ask them loads of questions about their lives and beliefs.
The most embarrassing of them all- reality TV. Yes, the shame. This is the first year I haven't been glued to Big Brother. Usually, I can't keep away from it. I'm sorry.
At the moment, I'm liking Lie to Me, The Mentalist, Breaking Bad, Dragons Den.

So, what's your guilty viewing secret?


----------



## J-Sun

I was watching _The Office_ but, while not exactly getting bad, the spark seems to have gone out. I watched _Life_ but they moved it around and cancelled it.

If it wasn't for (NFL) football, I'd probably get rid of my TV but, since I've got one, I'll probably watch _Dollhouse_ next season, though that's genre.


----------



## Werewoman

1. Law and Order
2. Law and Order: Special Victims Unit
3. Law and Order: Criminal Intent
4. NCIS
5. Nascar/anything related to racing period
6. Anything on the History channel
7. Law and Order: Criminal Intent
8. Wednesday night shooting shows on the Outdoor channel
9. Law and Order
10. Law and Order: Special Victims Unit


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Werewoman said:


> 1. Law and Order
> 2. Law and Order: Special Victims Unit
> 3. Law and Order: Criminal Intent



Those are some of my favorites, too.  And I wouldn't call them guilty viewing secrets.  I think they are very good shows.

I also like _Monk_ during its two (very) short seasons a year.  I'll watch _Masterpiece_ when they're running a nice costume drama that appeals to me.

I do feel a little sheepish about liking _Hell's Kitchen_ and _Project Runway_.


----------



## Werewoman

I like _Monk_, too. Tony Shaloub is one of my favorite actors. There's just not enough episodes and I think I've seen them all. 

I just can't make myself watch reality shows. Probably the closest I get is _American Chopper_. I know it makes me seem like a snob. LOL!


----------



## BookStop

I watch _Bones_, _Dexter_, and _How I Met Your Mother_.


----------



## Culhwch

I'm hooked on _Friday Night Lights_ at the moment, which I'm not even actually watching on TV (was never shown here free to air, so I'm watching it on my iPod on the way to and from work). Other than that I don't watch a lot of television. Mostly docos and things like _Mythbusters_ and the like.


----------



## Rippers

Teresa Edgerton said:


> I do feel a little sheepish about liking _Hell's Kitchen_ and _Project Runway_.



Oh yes, me too! I also like that really trash channel- E!. They have some really bad fly on the wall shows, my fave is Kimora. I can spend hours watching that and my partner just tuts and walks away.


----------



## Jev

Sign me up for Hell's Kitchen as well (as terrible as everyone knows it is). Can't get in to Project Runway, but I do like Top Chef, when I remember to catch it. I will watch some Food Network, but everyone but Alton Brown, the Ace of Cakes guy, and Anthony Bourdain tend to irritate me, especially Sandra Lee and Rachel Ray. Go away from my television yesterday, please.

I will watch a lot of the mystery shows but not Law and Order, usually (although as it airs 500 times a day, it's hard to avoid). From my childhood, I miss Due South, Brisco County Jr. (despite it having SFF elements, it still came to mind as non-SFF), and Square One TV.

All the educational and pseudo-educational shows, the most intelligent of which is probably Nova. Yesterday, I watched something on POWs of the American Revolution which I had recorded off of the History Channel and found it fascinating.

What is the one TV show/genre that your brain refuses to let me watch? For me, it's TMZ/Access Hollywood/Inside Edition, all those celebrity gossip shows. I can even watch Flavor of Love before I watch those shows. I think it's a defensive measure.


----------



## Urien

The only shows I actually make sure I watch are

Mitchell and Webb
Psychoville
Big Bang Theory
Dexter
Have I got News for You
Mock the Week

Hmm I didn't know it was so few... and the Big Bang and Dexter seasons are over.


----------



## Rodders

River Cottage, Gordon Ramsey's Kitchen Knightmares, Top Gear, The Big Bang Theory, The IT Crowd (got to love those geeks ), The Mighty Boosh, Mitchell and Webb. 

There will be more. (Now you ask, i cannot remember what i do watch.)


----------



## Rippers

Rodders said:


> The Mighty Boosh



Hell yes.


----------



## Rippers

Jev said:


> Sign me up for Hell's Kitchen as well (as terrible as everyone knows it is). Can't get in to Project Runway, but I do like Top Chef, when I remember to catch it. I will watch some Food Network, but everyone but Alton Brown, the Ace of Cakes guy, and Anthony Bourdain tend to irritate me, especially Sandra Lee and Rachel Ray. Go away from my television yesterday, please.



I LOVE Anthony Bordain, but he's practically unheard of here. I was surprised to see his name really. Love his attitude.


----------



## ktabic

There are shows that aren't SFF?


----------



## Jev

Rippers said:


> I LOVE Anthony Bordain, but he's practically unheard of here. I was surprised to see his name really. Love his attitude.



Got a giant set of brass... er, taste buds, doesn't he?  I like his attitude towards food too, and anyone with an adventurous palate is my friend. I'm a firm believer in eating like the locals wherever I go, and anyone with the... taste buds to adhere to that philosophy is my friend.

Do you guys get Sandra Lee on the east side of the Pond, assuming you're British? That is one woman that must be seen to be believed. She cooks like the Royle Family eats, with ensuing 'classy' decorations (think papier-mache Nascar sculptures for a NASCAR party) and a philosophy of 'Homemade grilled cheese: shove two Ritz crackers into mouth, grab can of Cheese Whiz, and press hard.' It's such a trainwreck. Plus, Kocktail Tyme: She makes a themed cocktail for every show, and even Clint Eastwood would have trouble choking those things down.


----------



## Rodders

Rippers said:


> I LOVE Anthony Bordain, but he's practically unheard of here. I was surprised to see his name really. Love his attitude.


 
I read a book of his called Kitchen Confidential that was quite interesting.


----------



## Rippers

Jev said:


> Do you guys get Sandra Lee on the east side of the Pond, assuming you're British?



No we don't get her. 

I think, from the bits I've just watched on Youtube, this is our version, her name is Nigella...

*YouTube - Nigella Lawson


*


----------



## Rippers

Werewoman said:


> 1. Law and Order
> 2. Law and Order: Special Victims Unit
> 3. Law and Order: Criminal Intent
> 4. NCIS
> 5. Nascar/anything related to racing period
> 6. Anything on the History channel
> 7. Law and Order: Criminal Intent
> 8. Wednesday night shooting shows on the Outdoor channel
> 9. Law and Order
> 10. Law and Order: Special Victims Unit



Just started to record some CSIs. They seem so popular, think I'll give them a whirl.


----------



## Erin99

Well, I don't watch TV mostly, but there are some shows I do try to watch. In no particular order:

NCIS (I've always loved this!)
The Mentalist
Lie to Me
CSI Miami/CSI NY/CSI (though I don't much like the original these days)
Lost
Heroes... although, it's gone downhill...


----------



## Connavar

*Monk* - great detective show,great humor,character.  Shaloub is a big fav.
*NCIS* - Tony,Gibbs and co make the old tired episodic law enforcement series so good.
*Dexter* - Michael C Hall  is sick,so talented. He deserves a big award.
*So You Think You Can Dance* - we are after US eps here in Sweden so no spoilers....
*30 Rock* - best comedy
*Two and Half Men -* A bit like Seinfeld they can make anything fun.
*How I met Your Mother* - the characters specially Barney make it fun.
*Big Bang Theory* -  a new favourite, more original then the nerd stereotype.
*The Simpsons* - Not as great as before but still a 1000 times better than Family Guy.
*24* - Last season saved the series after a boring 6th season.

Sadly almost none of those shows are on at the same time since we are so much behind US/UK.   

Right now I'm watching only *So You Think You Can Dance,Monk*.
I barely watch TV any more specially since its summer and there are no football,Basketball,Tennis(after Wimbledon).


My only SFF shows are *Merlin*,*Supernatural.*


----------



## AE35Unit

No sport in this house except Show Jumping when its on or Rally Cross. 
We love Top Gear tho,its essential viewing!
Family Guy also has us in stitches.
Anyone watch The Super Sizers? Basically each week they pick an era and have to live that life for a week. This week was the 1920s when all the women were skinny and wore their hair in a bob. The food was very minimalist and they actually had laxatives with their breakfast!  
Last week was the era of Marie Antoinette who probably didn't actually say Let them eat cake. Disgusting era that was! 
Next week its the 50s with the introduction of Pizza and other post-war opulence.
The only thing with the show is they always show the lives of middle or upper class people!
Sue Perkins is totally barking tho,i think she's brilliant!


----------



## Tillane

I watch very little TV at all these days.  Only non-SFF show I watch on anything like a regular basis is _*NCIS*_, though I'll occasionally catch *CSI *(Vegas only, the rest are very much meh), and (when they're on) comedy show like _*The Mighty Boosh *_and *Family Guy*.  Only other things I watch tend to be films, and most of these I have on DVD.


----------



## AE35Unit

Tillane said:


> and (when they're on) comedy show like _*The Mighty Boosh *_


_

I've never seen the funny side of this show. Its just so not funny,just people acting stupid_


----------



## Tillane

Different strokes for different folks, I guess.  For me, it's the funniest show there's been in recent years.


----------



## Ice fyre

I watch *Deep breath*

Dr Who
Mighty Boosh 
Phycoville 
Medium (so Inventive) 
M*A*S*H (Inventive funny sweet and yet conveys the horror of war without overdoing it, well mostly)
CSI (occasionally when I flip a channel and find it on really)
Torchwood
Walker Texas Ranger *cough*


----------



## Rodders

AE35Unit said:


> I've never seen the funny side of this show. Its just so not funny,just people acting stupid


 
What about the IT Crowd AE. I love this show and it is funny in the traditional sort of way. (Anyway, i have a soft spot for geeks and nerds.)


----------



## Omphalos

Nigella is totally hot, but I hate her recipies.  I love Anthony Bourdain too.  I liked Life, but my DVR couldnt record three programs at once, and his was on against, I think, BSG and one other show, so I nuked Life from the queue.  Ill get that one on DVD someday.  Right now my wife and I watch a program on Thursday called Royal Pains that I think has some legs to it.  Nothing else is on that interests me, so Im watching my BSG discs at night now, and reading a lot more than usual.  

Im still upset that they cancelled Sarah Connor.  I like Dollhouse and will give it another chance, though they better make it bigger than a bunch of willing captives soon or Im going to lose patience.  Its kind of like the 4400 in that way; it keeps hinting at something bigger, but never gets there.


----------



## Connavar

Different Strokes really because to me Family Guy is so typical stupid comedy of the worst kind that americans can producde.

Its the jerks joke version of the classy,more subtle Simpsons.    

Family Guy had eps where they joked about the death of River Phoenix and how funny it is apparently that Michael J Fox has Parkinson.....


----------



## Jev

Family Guy leaves me cold too. It's not the meanness of it -- Fawlty Towers is incredibly mean and was probably the best sitcom ever written. It's the obviousness of it: _Oh, hey, Peter is fat! Look, we made a reference to 1970s pop culture!_ There are very few actual jokes that can stand on their own within the context of the show. It's lazy, obvious humor in my book.

For the record, for American sitcoms, probably my favorite show was the whip-smart Murphy Brown, but that's been off the air for way too long. I haven't actually followed a sitcom in years.


----------



## AE35Unit

Rodders said:


> What about the IT Crowd AE. I love this show and it is funny in the traditional sort of way. (Anyway, i have a soft spot for geeks and nerds.)



Err never heard of it.
But to be honest if I lived on my own I wouldn't have a TV. Its not important enough and it takes me away from reading!(i can't read a book while the Tv is on,too distracting)


----------



## Rippers

Omphalos said:


> so Im watching my BSG discs at night now...



Us too. We've just started again from the beginning.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

The only show I can mention these days that falls not under my favorite genre would have to be House.

Burn Notice sometimes, but it's not a staple.


----------



## Rippers

Tillane said:


> I watch very little TV at all these days.  Only non-SFF show I watch on anything like a regular basis is _*NCIS*_, though I'll occasionally catch *CSI *(Vegas only, the rest are very much meh), and (when they're on) comedy show like _*The Mighty Boosh *_and *Family Guy*.  Only other things I watch tend to be films, and most of these I have on DVD.



I love The Mighty Boosh too. Saw them live the end of last year. Takes a little while to get your head round them, and I didn't see it at first. Definately grows on you.

I like Family Guy too. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I've had some real belly laughs watching that, and that's all that I need to keep going back.


----------



## ratsy

Favorite all time shows are the following ( in no particular order )

Supernatural
Scrubs
How I Met your Mother
Frasier
X-Files
Arrested Development
The Office (US Version...having never seen the UK version)



Guilty Pleasure ...Big Brother (once again US version)


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Guilty pleasure? Hell, Ratsy, I'd feel guilty about liking Big Brother my own self.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

1. The Mentalist
2. The Big Bang Theory
3. Dexter
4. Rescue Me
5. House
6. Monk
7. Cold Case
8. Law & Order (incl. SVU and CI)
9. Damages

*sigh*

I think I watch too much TV. I haven't even listed all the SFF shows I like!


----------



## Connavar

The Wire(on Season 4)
Dexter
Monk
NCIS
The Big Bang Theory
How I Met your Mother
Two and a Half Men
So You Think You Can Dance

I dont watch alot of SFF shows, they are mostly too mainstream american network crap like Heroes.   Supernatural,Merlin is still the thing.

Tv is for weekend sport,mostly Football for me , i have found reading is much more interesting than tv when it comes wasting your free time in a good way.


----------



## Talysia

Ok, in no particular order:

NCIS
Bones
QI
Mock the Week
Whose Line is it Anyway?

These are pretty much the ones that I make it a point to see.  I'm sure there must be a couple more that I've forgotten!

That said, I do tend to watch a few cooking shows, my current favourite being Ace of Cakes.


----------



## Rosemary

I don't watch much television but the few that I do enjoy are -

Time Team (which they've just taken off air) 
Silent Witness
Bones
City Homicide


----------



## littlemissattitude

Let's see:

Bones
Dexter (but only on DVD; I don't get Showtime)
CSI (but not as often as I used to)
NCIS

I really don't watch that much TV these days.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

About all I can say regularly is House.

Fringe would fall under the category of SF.




I really don't like television much anymore.


----------



## cornelius

Lately I've been watching episodes of Dexter. I have the two first series. 

And Top Gear, or is that fantasy?


----------



## Alysheba

Lordy I have a looong list. Please take note that some of these I tape and watch later. Jesus I watch a lot of TV. LOLOL 

CSI
Criminal Minds
The Big Bang Theory
Leverage
NCIS
NCIS LA
Jockeys
The Mentalist
Inside Information
Castle
Celebrity Apprentice
Make Me A Supermodel
American Idol
Glee
America's Next Top Model
So You Think You Can Dance
Gossip Girl
Trauma
Grey's Anatomy 
Mercy
Project Runway
Models Of The Runway
Dexter
Dark Blue
Desperate Housewives
Three Rivers
General Hospital
Lie To Me
Survivor
The Forgotten
Melrose Place
The Good Wife
Chuck
90210
Real Housewives of NYC & ATL
Southland
Big Brother
Hell's Kitchen


----------



## Sparrow

Don't watch much tv, but, for some unknown reason I do like PBS' Antiques Roadshow.  I'm not really into antiques, I just love the history lesson that comes with every item.  And at least a half dozen times an episode we look at each other and remark, "what the f@#*, $60,000 for an old fill in the blank!

I also enjoy Nitro Circus, and still catch South Park from time to time.


----------



## vampress13

House, Royal Pains, Law and Order SVU, NCIS, and whatever documentaries or crime shows are on. Oh, and my favorite news network- CNN <3


----------



## warstarcerberus

the big bang rocks i love the gilbert girl playing the smart women you beats sheldon at his own game.


----------



## Harry Kilmer

Ah, she rocks.


----------



## Kei

Bones
NCIS
Dexter
The Big Bang Theory
Medium (or does that count as fantasy?)
CSI: NY
Myth Busters
Top Chef
The Tudors


----------



## woodsman

Dexter
Was hugely into scrubs but that went south by season 6. 
Survivorman
Most documentaries I can get into.
David Attenborough and Ray Mears. 

Actually I don't really watch much SFF TV it's generally rubbish - in my opinion.


----------



## woodsman

Dexter
Was hugely into scrubs but that went south by season 6. 
Survivorman
Most documentaries I can get into.
David Attenborough and Ray Mears. 

Actually I don't really watch much SFF TV  it's generally rubbish - in my opinion.

Was a huge fan of Sharpe but I think that's all over now. Give me a book over a TV show any day.


----------



## Kalyissa

NCIS
NCIS:LA
Hipp Hipp (Swedish comedy show luckily has English subs)
CSI Miami
CSI New York
MightyBoosh
Jonathan Ross
Various cooking shows : Hells Kitchen, Masterchef
And pretty much anything that is on the geographic channel or BBC Entertainment/ Lifestyle.


----------



## littlemissattitude

Must add *Castle* to my earlier list.


----------



## Steffi

*creeps in and whispers* strictly come dancing *creeps out again*


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Lately I've been too stressed/zoned out to remember when any of my favorite shows are on, so I don't watch them -- unless it's something someone else in the house really likes and they tell me, "Hey, it's on.  Come watch it with me."  I've completely spaced out on all the *Law and Orders* which I haven't seen in months and months, which is rather distressing.  Fortunately, I should be able to catch up on all of them next year or the year after that because of the ubiquitous syndicated re-runs.

As a result, I watched the short first season of *Flash Forward* and the last season of *Monk* only because my husband is a fan and reminded me to watch them.  

And since my daughter likes cake decorating shows (she teaches classes), I've often been drawn in to watch *The Food Network Challenge* when its about cakes, also *Amazing Wedding Cakes* and, recently, *Cake Boss.* The cakes can be mind-boggling, and the process of making them and transporting them can be ... adventurous.


----------



## Pyar

Has anyone else been watching *Glee*? That show is so funny! Recommend it to everyone who wants a good laugh and need something to cheer their day up.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Alysheba said:


> Leverage


 
Alysheba, what do you think about this series?

When I started watching the first season I was sceptical. It seemed like they didn't quite know what they wanted the series to be...action, drama, a bit of comedy, whatever. Also, I didn't find Christian Kane particularly convincing as action man Elliot. And his hair was annoying. 

However, as the series progressed and I got to season 2, I found myself growing more and more fond of the characters. The actors settled into their roles and I enjoyed the sometimes tongue-in-cheek tone, especially with the action scenes. I like that the characters are being allowed to develop and grow.

The team meshes so well now and they've formed believably strong emotional bonds. I really enjoy watching this show now. I even like Christian Kane. Though I still think he should cut his hair.


----------



## Alysheba

warstarcerberus said:


> the big bang rocks i love the gilbert girl playing the smart women you beats sheldon at his own game.



I have the first two seasons on DVD. Just got the second one today. I LOVE this show!!!


----------



## Alysheba

Daisy-Boo said:


> Alysheba, what do you think about this series?
> 
> When I started watching the first season I was sceptical. It seemed like they didn't quite know what they wanted the series to be...action, drama, a bit of comedy, whatever. Also, I didn't find Christian Kane particularly convincing as action man Elliot. And his hair was annoying.
> 
> However, as the series progressed and I got to season 2, I found myself growing more and more fond of the characters. The actors settled into their roles and I enjoyed the sometimes tongue-in-cheek tone, especially with the action scenes. I like that the characters are being allowed to develop and grow.
> 
> The team meshes so well now and they've formed believably strong emotional bonds. I really enjoy watching this show now. I even like Christian Kane. Though I still think he should cut his hair.



I prefer him with short hair too. Of course I'm used to seeing him on Angel. Not a fan of the hair but damn he's a cutie!! 

I like the show a great deal and was hooked on it immediately. It reminds me a lot of Oceans 11 so I kind of liked the idea of that going in. Plus, they take down the bad guys when no one else can. Growing up in the 80's Timothy Hutton was a huge heartthrob and it's nice to see him again onscreen. I like the fact he is flawed. I can't wait for the next season.


----------



## Alysheba

Pyar said:


> Has anyone else been watching *Glee*? That show is so funny! Recommend it to everyone who wants a good laugh and need something to cheer their day up.



The best new show of this season IMO. I downloaded several tracks from it too. Yeah, I'm a goober...


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Alysheba said:


> I prefer him with short hair too. Of course I'm used to seeing him on Angel. Not a fan of the hair but damn he's a cutie!!
> 
> I like the show a great deal and was hooked on it immediately. It reminds me a lot of Oceans 11 so I kind of liked the idea of that going in. Plus, they take down the bad guys when no one else can. Growing up in the 80's Timothy Hutton was a huge heartthrob and it's nice to see him again onscreen. I like the fact he is flawed. I can't wait for the next season.


 
I remember him from Angel too! Angel and Spike used to mock his name (Lindsey).  I like him more and more the longer I watch him. 

I agree with you about Timothy Hutton - I also like that he is flawed. It makes him more human. You know, that episode where they flashed back to when his son died...oh my goodness...Hutton's pain looked so real. It was a wrenching scene.


----------



## Harry Kilmer

Miami Vice 

There's a fair few familiar faces in the first series - Michael Madsen, Ed O'Neill, Bruce Willis, Burt Young, John Tuturro.

And Edward James Olmos kicks arse.


----------



## Dr.Jackson

Wow, seems quite a few of us on here like *The Big Bang Theory*. I'm also a huge fan of the show, although I don't know if it's a bit nerdy to get the science-y jokes or if it's very nerdy! 

I'm also a _massive_ fan of the show *Chuck*, as a large number of my posts on Twitter will confirm! I think both TBBT and Chuck have that nerdy element that appeals to those, like us, who are into the Sc-Fi/Fantasy genre as well as gaming and whatnot, but they're not exclusively aimed at that community.

Other non-sff shows I watch regularly are - 

CSI (all three)
Dexter
Flash Forward (although this may just fall into the sff category)
House
QI
Scrubs
The Gadget Show
Top Gear
Two and a Half Men (mainly got into it because it airs before TBBT!)


----------



## ScottSF

with lots of you.

Dexter
House
Monk (when I want something light).
Numbers (when it's good it's really good but not always consistent in quality).

and gotta love

Mythbusters.  It's great to have good fun science fact.


----------



## Justin_B

Ditto..

Dexter
House

Other favourites:
The Mentalist
Grand Designs
Derron Brown 

Most favourite:
The Wire (the best US drama I've ever seen)


----------



## Purdy Bear

Voyager (on Quest, freeview)
X files (same channel as above)
Mythbusters - awesome programme (follows American Hotrod -one of my favs).
Murder She wrote
Survivors
Silent Witness
Heroes
NCIS
CIS (all the lot)


----------



## Tillane

Purdy Bear said:


> Mythbusters - awesome programme


That should have been on my list.  Top show.


----------



## nebsmith

The only non SFF shows I watch on TV are:
American Dad (BBC)
Wallander - the Swedish version(BBC)
Masterchef(BBC)
Burned - very funny​The reason I watch so little TV at the moment, is that the breaks are really, really getting to me lately. I mean
*Sponsors message, station ident, trailer, adverts, station ident, trailer, station ident, sponsors message, *and if it's really bad there's a *news update* in there somewhere too. Its all too much.​But when they come out on DVD I'll be watching:
Dexter
Bones
House
Law & Order-Criminal Intent
The Big Bang Theory
Numbers
The Mentalist​


----------



## Constantine Opal

Programmes that I watch on a regular basis: 

Top Gear
IT Crowd
The Inbetweeners (best thing on telly EVER)
Smallville
Big Bang Theory
Fringe
Bones
The Gadget Show
Family Guy
Futurama
The Simpsons

Shows I avoid at all costs: 

Big Brother - Big Bother more like! 
Infact, all reality shows - really not my cup of tea! 
Soaps - especially Eastenders *shudders*
Hospital dramas - I work in one, so the last thing I want to do is watch a programme about how one supposedly runs... 

Oooh, did I sound a bit harsh then? Sorry, but those programmes really grind my gears!  

Oooh, and anything with Robbie Williams in it... right, I think that's it!


----------



## Allanon

Where's the section for True Blood and Spartacus!!!???!!!


----------



## Anne Lyle

AE35Unit said:


> Anyone watch The Super Sizers? Basically each week they pick an era and have to live that life for a week. This week was the 1920s when all the women were skinny and wore their hair in a bob. The food was very minimalist and they actually had laxatives with their breakfast!
> Last week was the era of Marie Antoinette who probably didn't actually say Let them eat cake. Disgusting era that was!
> Next week its the 50s with the introduction of Pizza and other post-war opulence.
> The only thing with the show is they always show the lives of middle or upper class people!
> Sue Perkins is totally barking tho,i think she's brilliant!



I love that series, being a history nut. I expect they show middle/upper class people because the working classes' diets would be very dull by comparison - pretty much every show would have been "bread, beer and bacon" 

I'm currently enjoying *Victorian Pharmacy*, and I also liked the other "historical reality TV" series such as *The Edwardian Country House* and, on the far side of the Pond, *The Frontier House*.

Apart from that, I like the usual crime'n'comedy stuff that's popular with many Chroniclers: NCIS, CSI, The Mentalist, Chuck, Castle (mainly because of Nathan Fillion, though!), Scrubs, Mitchell and Webb, Mock The Week. 

I'm sure I used to watch more comedy on TV, but nowadays it's more likely to be on Radio 4: The Now Show, The News Quiz, and of course I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue (went to a recording last month - yay!).


----------



## gurneyman

Beyond sci-fi, ( and I'm very selective about the sci-fi I watch on tv) about the only thing I catch on the tube are sports and news.  ""Two and a Half Men" I like a lot, (love Charlie Sheen) but beyond that, my favorite tv entertainment on Saturdays is college football and on Sundays is pro football. 
 I do watch CNN quite a bit, throw in some Fox News for a different angle,  then some ESPN, but besides that not much. (local newspapers and USA Today to even that out)
 I haven't had the time to keep up with it recently, but I did enjoy "Burn Notice" on USA. Kinda tough to beat Jeff Donovan and Bruce Campbell in the same show.


----------



## Triffids

All hail the mighty 'Peep Show', the greatest comedy on TV. 

I also watch on a regular basis:

Have I got News for You
Mock the Week
8 Out of 10 Cats
IT Crowd (new series is a bit pants though)

No Soaps or Dramas for me.


----------



## clovis-man

Some real high-brow stuff:

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
Ninja Warrior


----------



## FeedMeTV

clovis-man said:


> Ninja Warrior



On paper Ninja Warrior sounds naff but it is great! I'm always very impressed watching the muscles while sitting on the sofa eating biscuits.


----------



## J-WO

Probably been said lots, but *The Wire*. Only seen the first 3 episodes.

I'd recommend it to a lot of people on this site. Its both a fantastic piece of world building and narrative control. I think any genre writer can learn a lot from this series, in a round-a-bout kind of way.


----------



## Connavar

J-WO said:


> Probably been said lots, but *The Wire*. Only seen the first 3 episodes.
> 
> I'd recommend it to a lot of people on this site. Its both a fantastic piece of world building and narrative control. I think any genre writer can learn a lot from this series, in a round-a-bout kind of way.



There is a forum The Wire i think or atleast topics.  Most of us have watched it long time ago.   Im myself on Season 4.  Gonna get the DVDs since TV dont show it anymore over here.

Its easily the best written,dialouge tv show i have ever seen.  I agree with Alan Moore who said it was the most ambitious,best written show there has been.

My fav tv shows is The Wire,Rome,BSG.  HBO deserve all their hype.


----------



## J-WO

Yeah, I can see why Moore would like it--a very Watchman feel going on, in terms of structure.


----------



## fseoer2010

I like _Monk_, too. Tony Shaloub is one of my favorite actors. There's just not enough episodes and I think I've seen them all.


----------



## liza2010

I watch:
Bones
Dexter
Ncis
Jag
Law & order(SVU)


----------



## J-WO

Dexter rocks. Only seen series one, though,

The books are good, too.


----------



## Krystal

Destination Truth, Ghost Hunters(All Versions), Spooks, Strike Back, Survivor, Castle, True Blood, Being Human, Big Brother and I suppose Haven(I don't think is SFF more horror with a twist). Cancel ones: 24, The Tudors, Robin Hood, Blood Ties, Survivors BBC.


----------



## sloweye

Hummmm non sff....

well i love stuff like Ray mears shows. Also some of the one off police show.
The new Holmes mini series was passable.

I'm a big lover of 'silly' comedy, a friend gave me some to watch on dvd a few weeks back, Operation Good Guys was very funny, its a mockumentry about police(uk) which ran for 3 series and a special 'where are they now episode'. and he gave me 3 series of 30 Rock which is quite good.


----------



## FeedMeTV

Has anyone been watching Downton Abbey on ITV? It's been great, I really enjoy every episode.


----------



## ScottSF

1) Ok new one: *Rubicon.*  Just finished it's first season; very smart.  A bit of paranoia conspiracies among analysts for foreign policy in the US.  The main character is feeling followed and bugged all the time and trying to figure out some anomalies with his father in-law's death but it's also interesting to see the implications of these analysts reports that could equal a decision to bomb or not bomb some place.

2) Someone mentioned Grand Designs, is this a fiction show or a engineering documentary type show.   Guess I could look it up but it's fun to ask what people think.


----------



## crys

Silent Witness - didn't see that ending coming!


----------



## Daisy-Boo

I watch too much TV! My non-SFF shows:

The Good Wife
The Mentalist
House
Leverage
Lie to Me
Modern Family
Raising Hope
Running Wilde
The Defenders
Hawaii Five-O
Chase
Detroit 1-8-7
Blue Bloods
Law & Order: SVU


----------



## planetocean

ncis and ncis la.:d


----------



## Rixon

hello i watch The office
I am a big fan of this tv-show,i love to watch this show,fantastic comedy show .My favorite actors in this serial are Ricky Gervais,Martin Freeman,Mackenzie Crook,Lucy Davis,Oliver Chris,Patrick Baladi.


----------



## cornelius

The Sopranos is currently my main item on my "to watch" shelf. I watch about a season/week, I'm up in the first half of the last season now.

Dexter. Seen about everything that's available.

Metalocalypse: a cartoon about the best (fictional) metalband in the world. The first season was the best, but I'm still watching it hoping it will pick up the pass. And there are a couple of good episodes every season. There's also this backstory to the show, hope to see it finish


----------



## FireDragon-16

I watch a lot of TV...

1. NCIS
2. NCIS: LA
3. CSI: New York
4. Criminal Minds
5. The Mentalist
6. Big Bang Theory
7. Burn Notice
8. Leverage
9. White Collar
10. Psych
11. Hawaii Five-O


----------



## changer78

Hello, I'm new to this forum.  Some non SFF shows that I enjoy are, in no particular order:  
1.  Entourage
2.  Pawnstars
3.  Always Sunny in Philadelphia
4.  Ancient Aliens, on the History channel


----------



## slack

Don't have cable, so my choices are pretty limited. *House* is probably my favorite show right now. Hugh Laurie is great. *Modern Family* is another favorite, of course, and then I usually make a point to catch *Friday Night Lights*. That show has always been particularly well done, especially the music, and I hear this is the last season.

Really wish there was a good weekly Sci-Fi going right now in the US, like X-Files. Something with brains and good writing. After witnessing the mess that was *The Cape*, I think I'm done with superhero tales altogether. Just can't stomach it anymore.


----------



## Pjodor

I like:
Bones
The Mentalist
The Big Bang Theory
The Good Wife
Chuck
Harry's Law


----------



## JustPassingThrough

I got to admit that I watch The Middle on ABC. I never watched Everyone Loves Raymond, but I get a kick out of this series with the woman who played Raymond's wife. Makes me laugh more than anything else currently on.


----------



## Alysheba

As of right now I can't get enough of Criminal Minds. Of course I do have to say this last season really tested my loyalty. They made some HUGE errors getting rid of JJ and Prentiss. Thank God someone came to their senses and they will be back for season 7.


----------



## JustPassingThrough

Rescue Me is coming back in a few days and I will more than likely finish it up and see where the hell they are going to take Tommy Gavin after all that he's been through (I do have my theories).


----------



## Red 13

I really like Breaking Bad. Season 4 just started and its great. Appart from that i also love Mad Men, The Sopranos, The Wire, The Walking Dead and Deadwood.


----------

